# Profesorul avea un debit verbal impresionant.



## coriinutza13

Bună. E corect sa traduc debit verbal in acest context (profesorul vorbea foarte mult) cu an impressive verbal flow? Muţumesc


----------



## jazyk

The professor talked your ears off. The professor suffered from logorrhea.

Nu ştiu dacă sunt bune sugestii.


----------



## coriinutza13

Thank you


----------



## nishabda

The teacher was *loquacious.*


----------

